# Gigabyte B75M-D3H Intel LGA 1155



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

Gigabyte sent me one of their entry-level products to check out, called the B75M-D3H. Yet make no mistake, just because this product is value-oriented, does not mean it by any means cheap! What makes Gigabyte's B75M-D3H so great? We'll find out in our review.

*Show full review*


----------

